# Good beer in Coffs Harbour



## earle (24/12/14)

Sitting here in the Park Beach caravan park. Cant find anything in a search. Anyone know of any good beer places in Coffs?


----------



## Robbo2234 (24/12/14)

Last time I was there there was a dive thru in sawtell that had some "craft" beers but that's the best I could find


----------



## Seaquebrew (25/12/14)

Sports Fishing club

Views make up for the ordinary beer selection


----------



## spog (26/12/14)

The occasional parrot micro brewery ,dunno anything about though.


----------



## sp0rk (26/12/14)

the occaisional parrot closed earlier this year, it was just an LME BOP place
The venue formerly known as Mother's Milk in Sawtell is great, 4 taps of craft beers and 2 taps with ginger beer and cider from The Bello Brewery also some great local preserved meats and cheeses
There's a new wine bar in Sawtell as well that has some craft on tap, haven't been there yet though
Jetty Cellars across from the turnoff to the jetty has an amazing selection of beers, go check it out if you want some nice Belgians or Brit beers
Coffs Ex Services has LCPA on tap now


----------



## craftworkamber (14/1/15)

Good Question!

I've recently been down that way and noticed a lack of attention to the good drop in a few of the venues. Sawtell was good.



sp0rk said:


> the occaisional parrot closed earlier this year, it was just an LME BOP place
> The venue formerly known as Mother's Milk in Sawtell is great, 4 taps of craft beers and 2 taps with ginger beer and cider from The Bello Brewery also some great local preserved meats and cheeses
> There's a new wine bar in Sawtell as well that has some craft on tap, haven't been there yet though
> Jetty Cellars across from the turnoff to the jetty has an amazing selection of beers, go check it out if you want some nice Belgians or Brit beers
> Coffs Ex Services has LCPA on tap now


Do you think there is a big enough demand in Coffs for a specialized venue? Something akin to our Archive Beer Boutique or Brewski in Brisbane?

Prost!


----------



## sp0rk (15/1/15)

craftworkamber said:


> Good Question!
> 
> I've recently been down that way and noticed a lack of attention to the good drop in a few of the venues. Sawtell was good.
> 
> ...


I think Mother's Milk and the few other venues that are starting to provide craft beer are proving there's the demand here now
Mother's milk is always packed, and the few times I've been past the new wine/beer bar in Sawtell, they've been packed too
I heard word a while ago that were was going to be an English themed pub going into the City centre, but nothing has materialized 
Even the craft-ish (LCPA, 150 lashes) taps at the Ex Services seem to be quite popular, so I think a craft bar would do well in town


----------



## Bribie G (15/1/15)

The only good thing about beer in Coffs is the strategic location of Dan Murphy right on the highway. :super:


----------



## Coalminer (24/1/15)

Wifey and I will be spending our 46th anniversary in Coffs Harbour next weekend (30th Jan- 2nd Feb)
Any recommendations for suitable restaurants, eateries in the area?

cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/1/15)

McDonalds is ok this time of year.


Or you could just go to the Jetty strip


----------



## spog (24/1/15)

Coalminer said:


> Wifey and I will be spending our 46th anniversary in Coffs Harbour next weekend (30th Jan- 2nd Feb)
> Any recommendations for suitable restaurants, eateries in the area?
> 
> cheers


Congrats on the anniversary, as far as food goes 6 weetbix ( for energy) and a beer (carbs) for breakie then saddle up again! .
Cheers....spog...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/1/15)

Actually you should take her to Bellingen instead of Coffs. Much nicer town and The Federal Hotel is the ducks nuts


----------



## Motabika (24/1/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Actually you should take her to Bellingen instead of Coffs. Much nicer town and The Federal Hotel is the ducks nuts


Totally agree, awesome food, plus they have the local Bellingen Brewing co beer on tap.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/1/15)

Wasnt going to mention that....he might end up there for a few more nights than planned... :lol:

Got some good bands coming up

http://federalhotel.com.au/


----------



## Coalminer (25/1/15)

Thanks folks for the advice
Weet-Bix and saddle being packed now


----------

